# WSCA Judges in Minnesota.



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok so im just wondering if anyone knows how much it costs to have a WSCA judge for the day in minnesota. I know the price probaly ranges but whats the average price it would cost. I'm wondering because the saddle club where i live cant afford a judge and to travel to a WSCA show is 2 or more hours we live as far north as possible lol. But im gonna talk to my family about paying for the judge so we can qualify for champ show. So if you have any idea about cost please let me know.


----------

